# What is the Current State of Leaky Gas / Updated Resources?



## LeakyGas Blitzkreig (1 mo ago)

Hi,

I just joined this forum and I was looking through some of the pinned comments to see what the current state of Leaky Gas is. The provided resources are helpful, but some of them are pretty old. Are there any more recent, updated resources?

So far outside of this forum, I've seen that "Flatus Bowel Incontinence" _appears_ to be _somewhat_ similar to the Leaky Gas issue we all seem to have, and it seems to have some research behind it (although it looked to be mostly related to pregnant women).

In this forum, many of the comments in the old threads had a lot of interesting theories and possible causes/solutions to Leaky Gas. There's a lot of people saying they've been cured. So I was wondering what the current state of Leaky Gas is? Is it at least a recognized, well-documented disease yet? Has progress been made in studying it, or at least has this community agreed on what the most optimal solutions are? Or has the science behind Leaky Gas stagnated and stayed the same for the last 10-15 years?

Whenever I find the time, I have a lot of reading to do. There's so many interesting posts and I hope one of you has found the solution.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

From what I can tell the issue trying to get professional help is about the same, no one really takes the issue seriously!
Seems a few people have ben able to pull themselves out of this hole.


----------



## LeakyGas Blitzkreig (1 mo ago)

LifeLongIssues said:


> From what I can tell the issue trying to get professional help is about the same, no one really takes the issue seriously!
> Seems a few people have ben able to pull themselves out of this hole.


Yup, that's the general feeling I get. But I'm still planning on going to a few different gastroenterologists to get their opinions. Worst case, I can probably get some tests done that will help me figure stuff out a little better.

I've sat idle for far too long and let Leaky Gas completely destroy my social life and confidence. I've reached my breaking point with Leaky Gas, and I'm willing to do anything to get rid of it. If there isn't any clear science yet on this, then that just leaves more work for me. It's seems to be a very complex issue, with some shared symptoms, but also with many different, unique subtypes. I'd love to one day definitively know what mechanism(s) is causing Leaky Gas, but that's honestly not my top priority right now. I think I should focus on mainly learning whatever gets me closer to my solution.

I guess I'll have to figure out what my specific type of Leaky Gas reacts the best with. My plan is that I'll start with researching what's established science somewhat related to this, read a lot of this forum, and start gradually experimenting with different treatments people have found. Maybe gastroenterologists can help me, and maybe I'll email top experts to see if they'll give their most updated opinion on Leaky Gas.

I refuse to accept this condition and let it continue dictating my life. I'm done sitting on the sidelines. I'm going to try and fix it as aggressively but still logically as possible. If I keep this condition until my 80's, oh well - I don't care as long as I tried my absolute hardest to get rid of it. But God willing, I will get rid of this. I'll never know if I could have gotten rid of it without trying.


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

Hey LG Blitzkreig,

There's tons of resources and info on this forum.
But, I think you had asked about the cause. I still don't know, also don't care too much about specific "Leaky" gas portion of cause, i just treat the excess gas issue.
Anyway, somehow the website suggested this thread to me at some point, and thought it was something you were probably looking for.

It seems mostly a discussion, but has interesting back and forth ideas and different results. For example, Xifaxan made a HUGE difference in me and my gas, but apparently in 2005, some of the users didn't have the same relief. So, it maybe that my elimination diet and probiotic regimen combined with Xifaxan made the difference, IDK. 

But here's the thread:








Root cause of leaky gas??


I think it would help if all us LG sufferers would post all of our conditions & ailments that may have something to do with LG.... Maybe we all have 1 condition in common???? Its worth a try. I will list every condition & ailment I have been diagnosed with:1. chronic constipation (IBS)2. lower...




www.ibsgroup.org


----------

